# Hardware for FreeBSD for web site colocation?



## Lobster (May 14, 2009)

I have many cuestion, please can some one answer?

I want too make my server 1U, i have 3000 visitors per day and 40000 pages on web, most off tham are phpBB forum.
Apache 22
Mysql 5
PHP 5
nginx
FTP
mail (steel dont know hau to doo it)
phpBB3 (i have nou 2)
SSH

I want buy low cost platform 1U 19" RM Intel "SR1530HSH"
- case
- radiator for CPU
- motherboard chipset Intel 3200

What should i select:


1 CPU - Core 2 Duo o Xeon for socket 775?
In specification i dont see any diffrence

2 cpu - what is better more cores(4 core x 1.5 mHz) or less core but heier Mhz (2 core x 3 mHz)

3 Memory - ECC or without ECC?

4 FreeBSD limit of mamery usage 4 gb?

5 HDD normal SATA
  - HDD1 master for OS and Backup
  - HDD2 slave for html and upload folders
  - HDD3 for Mysql
First dies HDD3, i doo copy from HDD1 too HDD2, and go too Data center too change HHD3
is it good to do soo?


----------



## Rada (May 14, 2009)

Just buy any Dell R200 or R300. It should be enough to keep your website running. 
Put the disks in raid1, and make sure you set up some form of health monitoring on your system. 

With 3000 visitors your server will be mostly idle, anyway.


----------



## Rada (May 14, 2009)

To be more precise: Buy any R200 from Dell and configure it with quad core (clock frequency doesn't really matter here), 4GB ram and two identically-sized but different disks. Put the disks in raid1.

This way, you save yourself the trouble of looking for replacement parts if any hardware is defect. Dell will handle all that for you, and you can focus on what's important: Getting the system to run smoothly.


----------



## Lobster (May 14, 2009)

Thank you Rada! But thay costs too much - with PE2180 (!!! some caind of joke maiby) 1 gb non ECC,  it cost the same if i buy my self xeon and ecc 1 gb...


----------



## Lobster (May 14, 2009)

FB-DIMM ECC mamory can work with Core 2 Duo? 

I was thinking abaut:

Intel "Core 2 Quad Q6600" (2.40Ð“Ð“Ñ†, 2x4ÐœÐ‘, 1066ÐœÐ“Ñ†, EM64T) Socket775  	 	 	 	 	
3 x 320Ð“Ð‘ Samsung "SpinPoint F1 HD322HJ" 7200Ð¾Ð±./Ð¼Ð¸Ð½., 16ÐœÐ‘ (SATA 1U 19" RM Intel "SR1530HSH" (Socket775, i3200, 4xDDR2, SATA-RAID, VGA, 2x1Ð“Ð±Ð¸Ñ‚ LAN, 350Ð’Ñ‚)
2 x DDR2 ECC PC6400 2048M Kingston KVR800D2E5/2G CL5 	(ret)

1030 USD


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

Next time, include your budget ...


----------



## User23 (May 14, 2009)

> 1 CPU - Core 2 Duo o Xeon for socket 775?
> In specification i dont see any diffrence



If you want to use more than one socket you have to buy the xeon processor.

--


> 2 cpu - what is better more cores(4 core x 1.5 mHz) or less core but heier Mhz (2 core x 3 mHz)



Apache+PHP and MySQL can run multithreaded (take care about it!). In context with the numbers of users accessing simultaneously more cores should be the better choice. 

--


> 3 Memory - ECC or without ECC?



I would prefer ECC or registred ECC if you want to use more than 4GB RAM. 

--


> 4 FreeBSD limit of mamery usage 4 gb?



You should use the 64 Bit Version of FreeBSD!

--


> 5 HDD normal SATA
> - HDD1 master for OS and Backup
> - HDD2 slave for html and upload folders
> - HDD3 for Mysql



Wow, a lot single points of failure! Did you ever used a raid1?

configure HDD0 + HDD1 as mirror0 for OS, html and upload folders.
configure HDD2 + HDD3 as mirror1 for MySQL (maybee only)
configure HDD5 for backup

Dont forget to use and monitor the S.M.A.R.T. capabilities.

--


> First dies HDD3, i doo copy from HDD1 too HDD2, and go too Data center too change HHD3



Why you think HDD3 dies first? It sounds like that the your MySQL Server managing big databases. Find out how many bytes the databases use on HDD and make sure you have more than this as RAM. After that the Kernel will use the RAM that is not needed by other processes to cache read request on your HDDs.
--

My MySQL(only) Server have 16GB of RAM, 12GB are currently in inactive pages, that means althought used to cache the filesystem.


----------



## Lobster (May 14, 2009)

> If you want to use more than one socket you have to buy the xeon processor.



Socket? Hou  many sockets i need? I have 1 or 2 sites in same ip...



> You should use the 64 Bit Version of FreeBSD!



But if i have 4 gb, i can use normal version?



> Wow, a lot single points of failure! Did you ever used a raid1?



Never, and i afreyd of it!



> Why you think HDD3 dies first?



Becouse on HHD3 will work MySQL and its most busy - read write recuest!

I have only 3 places to put HDD, and i dont wont use raid as a mirror. And in my opinion first dies hhd3 with mysql i can fixit changing hdd3. Hdd2 and Hdd1 i hope never dies or in 5 o 6 yeats - due too machine resurs


----------



## Lobster (May 14, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Next time, include your budget ...



charges instantli:
1000-1100 Usd (its my mounth salary)

charges each month:
100 USD

Profit:
Google Adsence 50 USD (my best results ever)


----------



## vivek (May 14, 2009)

May be you can rent freebsd vps or low end celeron server with 80GB disk and 1GB ram running FreeBSD 7.2. It should cost you around $70-90 per month. Check out the planet or john companies. Or just use google.


----------



## User23 (May 15, 2009)

Lobster said:
			
		

> Socket? Hou  many sockets i need? I have 1 or 2 sites in same ip...
> 
> But if i have 4 gb, i can use normal version?
> 
> ...




Sockets = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU_socket

--

You tell us that you probably want to use a Intel Q6600. It will work with 64 Bit. So why you want use it? unleashed power (TM) ^^

Try to use much RAM as possible. On a single socket Intel chipset proably 8GB.
This will help to lower the load on your "mysql" HDD.
--

Start playing around with software raid mirrors! There is nothing you have to be afraid of . The only thing you have to be afraid of, should be that filesystems on a single disk.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/geom-mirror.html

There are a lot of other ways to build up a raid array, so plz inform yourself!

Greets


----------



## Lobster (May 15, 2009)

User23 said:
			
		

> Sockets = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPU_socket



:e nou i seee!

Raid - i dont knou hau too do it and i cant tasted it in local red!
One singl SATA HDD has enough speed for Mysql db 600mb(forum phpbb2) + db 50mb(forum phpbb2) ? 


Thank you all!

Soo this config is good enough?!!!!

- Intel "Core 2 Quad Q6600" (2.40Ð“Ð“Ñ†, 2x4ÐœÐ‘, 1066ÐœÐ“Ñ†, EM64T) Socket775 
- 3 x 320Ð“Ð‘ Samsung "SpinPoint F1 HD322HJ" 7200Ð¾Ð±./Ð¼Ð¸Ð½., 16ÐœÐ‘ SATA 
- 1U 19" RM Intel "SR1530HSH" (Socket775, i3200, 4xDDR2, SATA-RAID, VGA, 2x1Ð“Ð±Ð¸Ñ‚ LAN, 350Ð’Ñ‚)
- 4 x DDR2 ECC PC6400 2048M Kingston KVR800D2E5/2G CL5 (ret)
- FreeBSD 64 bit


----------



## Vye (May 15, 2009)

Collocation can get pretty expensive unless you're a heavy user or getting a killer deal. It doesn't seem like you have any unique hardware requirements, have you thought about renting a dedicated server? 

I don't think you know what kind of performance you'll need to run all those sites/forums. (forgive me if I'm wrong) The others here are giving you good advice, but no one really knows what you need. It depends heavily on the content of what you're hosting. My advice is to get a midrange dedicated server with a company that can support you if you need help. (since I noticed you don't know how to configure your mail server yet). Most companies will also troubleshoot issues on your server for a fee. That way you won't be completely out of luck if something happens.

Even if you still decide on collocation, you will at least have a better idea what hardware will work best for you. Just me $0.02. Do what you will.


----------



## Lobster (May 22, 2009)

Thank you!

Why i want colocation:

I have nou VPS, but i need more HDD space - for forum upload fotos and etc! And this VPS evry week is doun for 2-4 houres, and i have nothing to doo with this (not my fall, maybe another virtual clients)!

Hear (in wilde Russia) dedicated server costs more than colocation, and it has hardware too bad  1U, Pentium IV 2.8Ghz, 1Gb RAM, 2Ã—200Gb SATA HDD -170$, and colocation 70-130$

And i want too feel it too try it by my oun, its my pation!


----------

